# Magic Interested in Telfair?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Telfair could land in Denver, Orlando, or Minnesota*



> It sounds like a ridiculously tough fit, but the Denver Nuggets, Orlando Magic and Minnesota Timberwolves are already being mentioned as possible new homes for deposed Boston Celtics point guard Sebastian Telfair.
> 
> "I would think that the Celtics will try to get something for him," one Eastern Conference executive said. "Once things settle down, I could see them looking to put him in a trade, being a guy who's included in a deal to make the numbers work. But somebody will take a shot on him. He's young and he made a mistake."
> 
> Source: New York Daily News


What do you think, is Telfair worth the risk?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think those are assumptions. This organization has a history of avoiding players with off the court issues and character issues. I would say there is little chance he lands in Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I think those are assumptions. This organization has a history of avoiding players with off the court issues and character issues. I would say there is little chance he lands in Orlando.



Shawn Kemp? Those are assumptions, but I really wouldn't be surprised by it if they do make a push for him. It's not secret they're not happy with the play of their point guards, I have little doubt they're going to do something this offseason to address that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Shawn Kemp? Those are assumptions, but I really wouldn't be surprised by it if they do make a push for him. It's not secret they're not happy with the play of their point guards, I have little doubt they're going to do something this offseason to address that.



True ... but it hasn't happened very often. And that year Orlando was in emergency mode just trying to find something to put around Tmac.

Even if Orlando was interested I don't see much reason to go after Telfair. He's not all that different from Nelson except that he is probably a more skilled passer when he wants to. But he's more of a scorer PG who additionally has a pretty crappy jumpshot.

I'd give my left nut if we could manage to pick up a PG like Sergio Rodriguez somehow, someway.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> True ... but it hasn't happened very often. And that year Orlando was in emergency mode just trying to find something to put around Tmac.
> 
> Even if Orlando was interested I don't see much reason to go after Telfair. He's not all that different from Nelson except that he is probably a more skilled passer when he wants to. But he's more of a scorer PG who additionally has a pretty crappy jumpshot.
> 
> I'd give my left nut if we could manage to pick up a PG like Sergio Rodriguez somehow, someway.


Depends how high Portland is on Rodriguez. Honestly, if they'd be willing to part with Rodriguez for cheap I'd definitely be interested. If they're high on him and think he's the point guard of the future, they probably would part with Jarrett Jack relatively cheap, who I wouldn't mind at all either. The one I'd really want to make a push for of any available point guards would be Jose Calderon.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Is Calderon available? He'd be a good choice as well. A real PG and he can shoot.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Is Calderon available? He'd be a good choice as well. A real PG and he can shoot.


I would imagine. They seem pretty set on TJ Ford as their guy, I'd assume Calderon would be available for the right price, especially since he's a free agent after next season and would probably walk anyway.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't know why anyone would want Telfair on their team. That guy is a headcase.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Teams that have no PG's should not be looking at Telfair (if that makes any sense)


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Teams that have no PG's should not be looking at Telfair (if that makes any sense)


But I still would rather have him in Atlanta than Ivey.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

We may as well re-sign Jameer, at least he isn't a red flag...

Telfair would do NOTHING for this organization but bring it down. We don't need an ego and a player like that in Orlando.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Orlando desperately needs to upgrade their point guard situation, and Telfair is certainly NOT the answer. He's horrible and he's a thug. He's worse than Jameer, who is terrible as well. Orlando isn't going anywhere if they don't improve the point guard spot drastically. Jameer is backup material and Arroyo needs to be waived. Dooling is a keeper though. He's a terrific combo guard to have.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Jamaal Tinsley anyone?


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Tinsley is even worse. No team with Tinsley as their starting point can ever amount to anything.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Jamaal Tinsley anyone?


He'd be a good fit in Sioux Falls. Not here.

Tinsley is a basketball enigma. If he gave a crap he could be a top 5-7 PG and a triple-double machine IMO. Problem is, I don't think he gives a crap.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinsley could be great player, if he wanted to.. Changing team might get him work much harder.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> True ... but it hasn't happened very often. And that year Orlando was in emergency mode just trying to find something to put around Tmac.
> 
> Even if Orlando was interested I don't see much reason to go after Telfair. He's not all that different from Nelson except that he is probably a more skilled passer when he wants to. But he's more of a scorer PG who additionally has a pretty crappy jumpshot.
> 
> I'd give my left nut if we could manage to pick up a PG like Sergio Rodriguez somehow, someway.




Portland is extremely high on Sergio Rodriguez. Probably more so than starting PG Jarrett Jack. It wouldn't at all surprise me to see them trade Jack this offseason, but I'm not sure Orlando has what the Blazers would take back for him.....a young good SF that makes similar money


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Tinsley could be great player, if he wanted to.. Changing team might get him work much harder.



I really doubt it. Most players are what they are long-term. He could change locations and play fantastic for a while but eventually he'll just fall back to what he is right now. 

And again, with Orlando, they'd be a dreadful 3pt shooting team and would get even worse with Tinsley. We need players who can shoot. We eventually need to find a way for teams to pay for double and tripling teaming Dwight.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Portland is extremely high on Sergio Rodriguez. Probably more so than starting PG Jarrett Jack. It wouldn't at all surprise me to see them trade Jack this offseason, but I'm not sure Orlando has what the Blazers would take back for him.....a young good SF that makes similar money


Like I said, wouldn't at all mind getting Jack. If Portland's really set on Rodriguez as their guy I doubt it takes anything specific or particularly good to get Jack.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Jack's a fine role player to have. He's an excellent defender, but he's a backup and Orlando needs a starter.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

What happened to Jameer? Seriously.

So much for our twin towers and amazing '05 draftees in Dwight and Jameer. Things sure do change after one season of mediocrity.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> Is Calderon available? He'd be a good choice as well. A real PG and he can shoot.


i think there'd be a better chance of getting tj ford out of toronto than calderon. and if sam mitchell isn't re-signed in toronto, i'd say the chances of a team acquiring tj increase. most people will say that tj is the better player and has the bigger upside, but jose just seems to fit better with the euro movement. of course, its the pairing of the two that's made for the team's success.

tj will make about eight million a year for the next three/four years. not sure what would be thought to be a fair trade from orlando's p.o.v. but i do know that toronto tried to get darko at the trade deadline, has some need for a small forward, might be interested in fran, and if tj is dealt, will need a pointguard.


----------

